# Incense sticks



## jimnamman (Apr 28, 2011)

I was just wondering what peoples thoughts were on burning incense in the same room as there reptiles, i dont do this myself but do love burning incense, and wondered if it would cause probs.? if i did do this even in a well ventilated room.?


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

I would not recommend burning inscent sticks at all because if you inhale some of the inscent stick yu can cough it back out but because reptles do not have diaframs they cannot cough. This can then lead to your rep getting a RI.


----------



## jimnamman (Apr 28, 2011)

hmmm yeah never thought of that (silly me) :2wallbang:


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

What about spraying air freshers and things in the same room if the Viv is closed?


----------



## jimnamman (Apr 28, 2011)

GeeUK said:


> What about spraying air freshers and things in the same room if the Viv is closed?


ohhh no way i forgot about it once (only once) and was about to spray (a light missed ) of airfreshener, well my OH was going to kill me. no dont do that , i though maybe incense would be ok if it was maybe just one stick placed at other side of room with window vents open, airfresheners are very strong and remember the vivs are small inclosures compared to the room they are in and they do have vents in them so the fresheners would get in them as well . so bad idea for that one i thnk


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

So people with reptiles in their living room never odourise their rooms?

I have one of those air freshers on a timer, which is on the other side of the room and have had it on a few times.


----------



## jimnamman (Apr 28, 2011)

if you keep your house clean then there is no need to, i dont odourise mine and mines is very fresh and clean. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
maybe you do odourise your room i dont know maybe its never done any harm i wouldnt recomend it thats all.


----------



## fixed_eyes (Mar 7, 2008)

*.*

I don't spray anything in the room with the reps. It wouldn't be worth the risk. I did bite my OH's (Jimnamman) bits off when he got the Lynxx out in the room. I don't think it would have the same effect on the reptiles as it does on the women on the TV :whip:

I don't suppose those horrid old school 'jelly' air fresheners would be a problem but I certainly wouldn't condone the use of sprays. You could walk into our rep room blindfolded and not know we had anything in there as there isn't a smell at all (I can't promise it wouldn't be dissimilar to scene from 'Misery' once I trick you in there though) :whistling2:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

All chemcal air freshners should be avoid around reptiles. 

I've never used them in my house anyway, keeping it clean and opening windows should mean you never need to sprey those manky room smelly things. 

I do however thing that incense sticks are fine. I occasionally light them near the door of my rep room (also bedroom) and have never had any problems. I love the smell of proper incense. 

jay


----------



## jimnamman (Apr 28, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> All chemcal air freshners should be avoid around reptiles.
> 
> I've never used them in my house anyway, keeping it clean and opening windows should mean you never need to sprey those manky room smelly things.
> 
> ...


how long you been doing this Jay (incense in the room i mean)
so you think it would be fine as long as i kept it to a minimum and opened the window vents


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

jimnamman said:


> how long you been doing this Jay (incense in the room i mean)
> so you think it would be fine as long as i kept it to a minimum and opened the window vents


Got to be at least 7 years if not longer.

The room is a large double, i burn incense on the opposite side to the reps and have the window open. Never noticed any ill effects. I dont do it very often though, just occasionally as i love the smell of them.

jay


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

I have wooden floor, what about mopping with cleaner etc in the water?

The air fresher I use also, I only let it squirt about 2 times at the opposite of the room.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

GeeUK said:


> I have wooden floor, what about mopping with cleaner etc in the water?
> 
> The air fresher I use also, I onl let it squirt about 2 times at the opposite of the room.


I mop floors as well lol, never had any issue yet. 

I would say air freshner in the opposite room well be fine. 

The issue is in the chemicals used to dispurse the sprey, these are often harmful and when used in close proxcimity to animals can cause respirity issue. its spreys that are the issue really. 

jay


----------



## jimnamman (Apr 28, 2011)

mind you neither me or my other half smoke so i guess incense is a lot better than cigarette smoke or the smoke from the funny cigarettes, i wonder how many people out there smoke and how many people smoke in the same rooms as there reptiles, and dont even think about the harm they are doing, 
i used to be a smoker but only had a dog at that time, and even since i stop i can see a difference in my dog.

so i think if i did end up burning some incense while i was relaxing in the bedroom/reptile room, with a book or something then i think a little incense burning at the other side of the room with a vent open at window really wouldnt do any harm.


----------



## jimnamman (Apr 28, 2011)

GeeUK said:


> I have wooden floor, what about mopping with cleaner etc in the water?
> 
> The air fresher I use also, I only let it squirt about 2 times at the opposite of the room.


hmmm never thought about fumes from cleaners on floors, i think that wold be fine though (unless it was very pungent stuff) 
i use a little shake and vac on carpets. and do use freshener in the other rooms but never in the reptile rooms. (just a little)

i am more a lover of incense though (and its all natural)


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Fastest way to kill a fishtank is to plug in a glade plugin or to use any sprays in the room. If it gets into a sealed fishtank it will get into a viv even faster.

Avoid all sprays 

You can get crytal rock deoderizers that absorb rather than cover any smells. usually used for ashtrays. Not sure where you would get them though.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't spray stuff, but I have a hanging car air freshner type thing. Makes the smell a bit better when a tortoise drops one and I'm not there to clean it right away. :lol2:


----------



## leehanson89 (Aug 30, 2011)

Oil burners all the way! Reptile and fish safe!:2thumb:

nicnet

You can get crytal rock deoderizers that absorb rather than cover any smells. usually used for ashtrays. Not sure where you would get them though. 

You can get this from your local pound land etc.


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

Just use a fresh bunch of flowers in the room. Lilies are particularly strong.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

leehanson89 said:


> Oil burners all the way! Reptile and fish safe!:2thumb:
> 
> nicnet
> 
> ...


Thanks Lee, I'll kick OH's backside and send him on his merry way to poundland ;p



Dan Trafford said:


> Just use a fresh bunch of flowers in the room. Lilies are particularly strong.


I can't do flowers in our house really. Too many astmatics come around, strong flower smells can trigger attacks quite quickly.


----------



## esp121281 (Oct 26, 2009)

jimnamman said:


> mind you neither me or my other half smoke so i guess incense is a lot better than cigarette smoke or the smoke from the funny cigarettes, i wonder how many people out there smoke and how many people smoke in the same rooms as there reptiles, and dont even think about the harm they are doing,
> i used to be a smoker but only had a dog at that time, and even since i stop i can see a difference in my dog.
> 
> so i think if i did end up burning some incense while i was relaxing in the bedroom/reptile room, with a book or something then i think a little incense burning at the other side of the room with a vent open at window really wouldnt do any harm.


I used to smoke but as soon as I got my Leos I used to stand in the garage wouldn't even smoke in the house! But before the smoking ban the man in the rep shop used to smoke in the reptile room and said he had for years??! Think about their tiny lungs poor things!

2.3.0 leopard geckos 1.0.0 crested gecko and 1.0.0 too clever for his own good border collie


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

dont smoke in the house and dont spray in the rooms where lizards are.only cleaning products i use in rep rooms is floor cleaner as we have wooden floors and boiling hot water.


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

The only thing I would say about incense is it let's of smoke and with smoke inhalation it's not lack of sxygen that causes probs/death ( not to sound harsh) but smoke is actually really really hot and stats so for a while and when inhaled it burns the/your lungs this then causes your natural body reaction to produce a fluid (like when you burn your self, kind of like puss) to try and cool the area down now to much smoke causes a lot of burnt area which means a lot of fluid do affectivley your body drowns its self trying to protect its self
Don't mean to scare any one but thatms what happens in fires do if a little smoke gets in the viv it could drastic affects


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

rudrakshincense said:


> *Padma Perfumery Works started in the year 1954 as a manufacturer, supplier and exporter of premium quality incense sticks and agarbatti. Since inception we have been carrying the faith of customers by presenting them redolent incense sticks that continue to linger not only the olfactory sensation but shroud the mind with a sweet obsession.*
> 
> *Products :*
> 
> ...


Did we not agree that incense in our reptiles rooms is a bad idea...therefore making this advertisement completely pointless to us? Great marketing.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

nicnet said:


> Thanks Lee, I'll kick OH's backside and send him on his merry way to poundland ;p
> 
> 
> 
> I can't do flowers in our house really. Too many astmatics come around, strong flower smells can trigger attacks quite quickly.



My whole family has ashthma... 99% of air freshners set my wife off... same thing


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*IMHO NO insence sticks, perfume, deo spray, scented candles, air freshener sprays and certainly no cigarettes should be anywhere near reptiles. This includes even in the area of reps, not just the same room! I dont use any scented candles, room fresheners, pot pourri, or insence sticks upstairs at all, because my reps are up there. I use them down. When I spray perfume or deo, I do it in the bathroom, with is the furthest room away from my geckos. I take no chances at all. : victory:*


----------

